# Tivo Edge Boot Loop



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

I just bought my Tivo Edge 3 weeks ago during the Summer Breeze promotion so it's brand new. Last night when I turned on the TV I saw that the TV was restarting (see the Starting Up message screen), it then goes to a black screen that says "The Tivo has detected a serious problem and is attempting to fix it. This could take up to 3 hours. Please do not unplug or restart your Tivo." . The problem is the Tivo itself then reboots and goes through this entire sequence again and again and again. Checked again this morning (15 hours later) and it's still going through the boot loop. There are 3 colored LEDs on the bottom right corner. Yellow, Red, Green. At start up they all light up. Then goes to solid green. Then blinking green. Then restarts.


----------



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

Just finished with Tech Support. They are replacing it.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

I am on my 3rd edge in three months for the same issue.


----------



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

Skye said:


> I am on my 3rd edge in three months for the same issue.


Awh oh......


----------

